# More and more questions!!



## Kupcake (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello again!

I have more questions about caring for and housing hedgehogs.

1. *If you heat the cage or cage room to the range that hedgies need, can you take them to a cooler room do do their trouncing about?* What if the cage is the only thing heated and not the room, will there be a problem removing them from the cage into the cooler surroundings?

2. *How large is an average full grown female and male hedghog in inches and weight? *I know they differ and some girls are really small, and some boys are really large, but average.

3. Im sure alot of people are like me, they have multiple animal homes. *Do you keep your HH cage in a bedroom or living room that your cats (and/or dogs) can get to?* I ask this because we have a rat cage and like everything else in the house -including the tv and computers- our cats sit on top of it (it is very secure so they cant harm them). I dont think that a Hedgie would like this very much. We have a no-pet spare bedroom that i might be converting into a no-pet but hedgie room.

4. *Is a good way to bond to hold your hedgehog while he sleeps during the day if your vegging out watching tv or on the computer?* Or is day time (their sleep time) a strictly hands off time as not to freak them out?

5. I have read that 30 min is about how long hedgies need out of cage every day. *How long do you keep your HH out of its cage every day?*

6. I know I need 12-14 hours of light every day to help regulate my hedgehogs sleep patterns. *Can this light be from a window, or does it have to be artificial to make sure its for the same length of time every day? * Like now its winter so the natural light will be from 6am to 4:30ish pm - then we turn on lights unless we are watching a movie or something (sometimes hubby likes it dark inside while its dark outside while he is on comp or watching tv, and i use a desk light to not disturb him).

I have read many diffrent answers to these questions on alot of diffrent websites and even books (though those were kinda old). I would just like some up to date info.

Thanks for your time in reading my post!
Kupcake


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Sometimes the best way to learn is to ask questions! Don't feel bad for it, everyone here respects people who do their research.  

1. I wouldn't let them run around on the floor if it was cold(er), but if you are just holding them/letting them run around on you, then it would be fine. Just make sure they don't get chilled.

2. Both boys and girls vary immensely through size and weight. Healthy weight is usually about from 250grams to 1500grams. There are hedgehogs that don't even fit in that range, and are healthy. As long as the hedgie can roll in a ball, and the sides don't look sunken in, they are usually a fine weight.

3. I keep my hedgehog in the same room as my bearded dragons and hamster. I've never had a problem because they are small and not going to cause any trouble amongst themselves, and they are never allowed to come in contact.

4. As long as your hedgie doesn't seem very grumpy (some are) during the day from being woken up, feel free to handle him! Don't mistake genuine bad attitude for "I'm tired", though. If hedgie is really just being grumpy then the extra socialization will help.

5. I suppose it varies from person to person, how much time they have, and how many hedgies. I just have one, I take him out every day after weighing to snuggle for about an hour. He usually just sleeps in my lap and lets me pet him.

6. Natural light would be great! If you are going by that, don't worry about shorter/longer days through the seasons, it's gradual and won't bother a hedgie. It's the random turn-on turn-off of lightbulb at different hours each day that bothers them. I have a light on top of Inky's cage on a timer, so it is on for 13 hours a day, and I never have to flip a switch.


----------



## Kupcake (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone else care to share some experiences or answers 

Dont worry about repeating what LizardGirl said, the more of the same answers i get the better i feel about the information! 

Even if you only have a snippit or answer to one question 

Thanks 
Kupcake


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

> Do you keep your HH cage in a bedroom or living room that your cats (and/or dogs) can get to?


I have a very curious gets-into-all-kinds-of-trouble cat, and I love her very very much but she is not allowed in the same room as the hedgehog cage. I was cleaning the cage one time, my hedgehog was being watched by my boyfriend in another area, I forgot and left the door open, and I turned around to find the cat in the cage eating my hedgie's food. If I hadn't had the cage apart and on the floor, her jumping into it could easily have knocked it over, which could have hurt both my cat and my hedgie if he had been in there. So no cat in the hedgie room at my house.



> Is a good way to bond to hold your hedgehog while he sleeps during the day if your vegging out watching tv or on the computer


Some people stick their hedgies in hoodie pockets to sit around and watch TV or be on the computer. And some people sell hedgie-safe bonding bags that you can wear like a backpack in front, so your hedgie can sleep and get used to your scent while you walk around. You can definitely just pick him up and hold him on your lap under a blanket, or in a hedgie bag while you're watching TV as well. He'll probably just go back to sleep if it's during the day, but that's like our 4 am to him so you shouldn't blame him. And sleeping on you lets him get used to your scent.



> Can this light be from a window, or does it have to be artificial to make sure its for the same length of time every day?


I have a timer that I plugged a lamp into that turns the lights on in the morning, then turns them off at night. I'd like to do natural lighting and may be able to in the summer months, but during the winter the room is just too dark. Just keep in mind that if you do natural, you shouldn't place the cage directly in front of a window.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

1.	If you heat the cage or cage room to the range that hedgies need, can you take them to a cooler room do do their trouncing about? 

Yes, but they are on me soaking up my body heat. On the floor, no, chills can cause problems.

2. How large is an average full grown female and male hedghog in inches and weight? 

So who’s average do you want? If you ask me for mine. The average that have lived with me is over 550 grams. I seem to attract large hedgehogs and that number is only that LOW because I have had 2 that were under 300. It really just depends on the hedgehog as to what size they are. You'll find people saying 450 or so, but honestly, with the ones I've had that is a small hedgehog  .

3. Do you keep your HH cage in a bedroom or living room that your cats (and/or dogs) can get to? 

I don’t have other pets in my home. 

4. Is a good way to bond to hold your hedgehog while he sleeps during the day if your vegging out watching tv or on the computer? 

For mine we don’t bother them during the day time. They are allowed to sleep. I wake mine around 8pm each night. They still want to nap for a bit, that’s fine, I don’t pressure them into waking up to play. 

5. I have read that 30 min is about how long hedgies need out of cage every day. How long do you keep your HH out of its cage every day? 

2 hrs minimum. I actually think 30 minutes is too little time to really build a great bond. My opinion.

6. I know I need 12-14 hours of light every day to help regulate my hedgehogs sleep patterns. Can this light be from a window, or does it have to be artificial to make sure its for the same length of time every day? 

I keep a light turned on to keep their timing at 12-14 hrs. The days are so short around here that I don’t trust daylight to be adequate.


----------



## Kupcake (Jan 10, 2009)

Kalandra said:


> 6. I know I need 12-14 hours of light every day to help regulate my hedgehogs sleep patterns. Can this light be from a window, or does it have to be artificial to make sure its for the same length of time every day?
> 
> I keep a light turned on to keep their timing at 12-14 hrs. The days are so short around here that I don't trust daylight to be adequate.


First off thank you very much for your answers! The daylight issue here, i live in the south, so the least amount of light we get per day is about 10 hours and that is only mid december, so the days are growing longer now. And we are planning to relocate to Las Vegas in a few years wich is also a very sunny southern place with the same light conditions as here. Would you say in your opinion that its ok if its longer than 10 hours, or strictly no just use artificial light to be on the safe side?

Thanks again for your answers!

Kupcake


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

During the summer around here I live by this rule: If I feel the light coming in from outside is adequate then I don't worry about a light. I live in Michigan, it was just getting light at 8am and was dark at 5:30pm a few nights ago... I leave a light on. During the summer it is off most of the time. It sounds like for you that you will get enough light. If you think the room is getting too dark, then turn on a light. If your hedgehog should start to show signs of sleeping more, or otherwise being less active, turn on a light.


----------



## Kupcake (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks! We usually turn on a light when it gets darker, maybe ill put a timer on a light though to be on the safe side. So many diffrent options, good thing i have alot of time to figure it all out!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I turn the light on at 7ish am and off and 9-10ish pm every day year round. There are many days I don't really need to because the daylight is enough but I got in the habit of doing so and with doing so, I don't have to worry if the day turns dull and cloudy.


----------



## aphone (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi with the lighting issue would he/she be ok next to a tank with ghecko in or wouldn't this be sufficient. If not when can i purchase the equipment. Thankyou x


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Just a tip, since my floor in my appartment are ceramic, I bought a fleece blanket and put it on the floor so it's less cold for my girl. But I must say, the air temperature isn't cold where I let her out.


----------

